# NX server auto-start applications on boot.

## ltboy

So I've been trying to figure this out on my own for a while but haven't come up with anything yet. I have a local Gentoo server that I run Vuze on as a download server controlled via AzSMRC on the other computers on my network. In the past I've loaded Vuze with the CLI interface from the local init-script. It does, however, get annoying having to kill Vuze and restart it with a GUI whenever I want to mess with my RSS or other settings.

I'm wondering if there's any way to get NX to quietly start a rootless Vuze instance without any client connected to it so that when I want to access the GUI all I have to do is connect with my NX client from any of the computers on my network. If so, would I have to run a specific NX server? I've played with the 3 in portage(Official,FreeNX,NeatX) and am currently using NeatX.

----------

## bunder

not that i know of, you have to log into the nx server before you can use it...

----------

## ltboy

Dangit. That's kinda what I figured. Just thought I'd ask anyhow, just in case... Thanks.

----------

